

Peter Pham discusses the future of Color - scottieh
http://namesake.com/conversation/brian/stoked-colorcom-started-war-coloring

======
scottieh
Love this on Color use cases:

We are seeing amazing activity all over the world. The key is less about
finding a dense area, but to get others around you to use it at the same time
to get a whole new experience. You could be in the smallest populated city,
but if you got everyone at the party, restaurant, sporting event, it'll be
amazing.

We are seeing music festivals, college kids, sporting events, night on the
town, etc. uses.

~~~
Blocks8
Does adding your phone into a live social group of people make you less
social?

------
mcoliver
Really interesting insight into a really huge opportunity. Think twitter but
with photos. It's quite the experience

------
mcoliver
A list of use cases could fill an entire encyclopedia

